# The Seiko SARX 055/057 Thread



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Was really excited on hearing about a Titanium, white, paper like dial, with just a touch of blue (the seconds hand)
The SARX 033 was on my radar for a long while, am glad I waited

Jumped the gun and pre ordered from Seiya, it is not even listed on their site 
The officail release date is Nov 10
Now begins the wait








From the seiko website


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*


Driving systemAutomatic with manual winding mechanismCaliber Number6R15CaseTitanium case with super-hard coating Case back: titanium and sapphire crystalCase coatingDia shieldGlassSapphire crystalGlass coatingSuper-clear coatingDrive durationPower reserve: 50 hoursAccuracy-15 to +25 seconds per day (when static)Water resistance10 bar water resistanceMagnetic reluctanceMagnetic resistanceSizeH46.3mm x W40.8mm x D11mmThe perimeter of bracelet200mmWeight106gDriving system 

See-through case back
Screw case back
Against allergy to metal
Jewels: 23 jewels
Stop second hand function


----------



## Conrady (Oct 20, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

Nice...Very very nice. I was ready to pull the trigger on a SARX045, but now I'm not so sure anymore. That dial just looks awesome. Any idea on the price?


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

950$ to 1050$
Seiya, Rakuten, amazon.jp


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

I will at least wait until the price settles to something more manageable for me, like 7-800 dollars before I consider it. It would be redundant to have this with my Sarx033, so I'd really have to love this watch enough to displace my 033. We'll see.

Some points about the 055 as it pertains to me:

-The case lines and short lugs seems like it will be the exact same case shape as the sarx033, but with SDGM hour and minute hands, and interestingly, SDGM indices (which I'm a big fan of because they catch more light than 033's indices)

-I'm sad that it doesn't have blue hour and minutes hands; the SDGM silver hands on a white dial to me is a tad boring compared to the blue set of the 033.

-I like that it's titanium because I'm all for lightweight watches, though I would worry about it more since titanium scratches extremely easily and diashield doesn't really ease my fear of scratching it unnecessarily.

-The dial looks like it will be stunning in person, but like many I'm not a fan of the extra "presage" text. But I do prefer the font of "automatic" here than the cursive on the 033.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

I prefer the cursive automatic text, in the SARX 033, with out the presage labeling on the dial
The blue hands on the SARX 033, I was ambivalent about
With paper white dial, this reminded me of the snowflake GS and that has steel hands as well


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

Any real world pics?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

I'm thinking about it

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

If I were to buy from a Seiko AD from Japan, do you think I can get it cheaper than Seiya?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

I would be all over the SARX055 if I did not already own the GS Snowflake. The finish and design of the SARX055 looks like a snowflake but without the spring drive movement. It would be very difficult for me to justify having both.

I'm curious if the black dial SARX057 has any kind of texture on the dial, or if it's just plain black.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*



valuewatchguy said:


> Any real world pics?
> 
> Have not found any yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





Not_Really said:


> I'm thinking about it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


cool



StiggyPlue said:


> If I were to buy from a Seiko AD from Japan, do you think I can get it cheaper than Seiya?


Shop around for the best price, Seiya had the best price and service



appleb said:


> I would be all over the SARX055 if I did not already own the GS Snowflake. The finish and design of the SARX055 looks like a snowflake but without the spring drive movement. It would be very difficult for me to justify having both.
> 
> I'm curious if the black dial SARX057 has any kind of texture on the dial, or if it's just plain black.


The GS snowflake looks and features are what got me hooked |>
On the texture of the dial on the SARX 057, will have to wait for real world images


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

Nice, I have a friend visiting Japan on 13th till 18th. Hopefully can find a piece at price cheaper than Seiya. There is one shop in HK that is selling it for $861. Dirt cheap.


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

Looking forward to real world pics of both new models as well. I thought I read somewhere that the black dial was "anti-reflective" which I took to mean some sort of matte finish. Never know with these rudimentary translation tools. Love the SDGM hands on the SARX case with a signed crown vs. the cabochon of the SDGM! Should this thread be re-titled the SARX055/057 Thread? 

Cheers,


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*



T6061 said:


> Looking forward to real world pics of both new models as well. I thought I read somewhere that the black dial was "anti-reflective" which I took to mean some sort of matte finish. Never know with these rudimentary translation tools. Love the SDGM hands on the SARX case with a signed crown vs. the cabochon of the SDGM! Should this thread be re-titled the SARX055/057 Thread?
> 
> Cheers,


Thread title modified, as per your suggestion
thanks


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

I can't wait for real photos! I'm really looking forward to them. I haven't owned a dressy/sport non diver in like .... never:-d
Seriously though, these look great :-!

Cheers


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

No real world pictures out yet


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

dramanet said:


> No real world pictures out yet


Did you preorder y ours from Seiya?


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

StiggyPlue said:


> Did you preorder y ours from Seiya?


yes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

dramanet said:


> yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


woah, how? You emailed him or..? Did he specify the relase date to you??


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

StiggyPlue said:


> woah, how? You emailed him or..? Did he specify the relase date to you??


I emailed him, he asked me if I would like to order one

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*



T6061 said:


> Looking forward to real world pics of both new models as well. I thought I read somewhere that the black dial was "anti-reflective" which I took to mean some sort of matte finish. Never know with these rudimentary translation tools. Love the SDGM hands on the SARX case with a signed crown vs. the cabochon of the SDGM! Should this thread be re-titled the SARX055/057 Thread?
> 
> Cheers,


Regarding the dial finish, based on the stock pictures that I have seen online the sarx057 is pure black with no texturing (similar to the sarx035).


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Images care of Seiya Japan SARX 055



























Really liking the look of the Japanese paper white dial and overall fit and finish


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

SARX 057 images from Seiya Japan


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Glad they didn't apply any texture on the black dial.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

v1triol said:


> Glad they didn't apply any texture on the black dial.


I really like the texture on the white dial

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

dramanet said:


> I really like the texture on the white dial
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Safe to assume you ordered the white one? haha! Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

These look beautiful! I would love to add the 057 to my humble collection:-!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Taso Paper Dials Are Amazing. Might add this SARX055 to my small collection.


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

I notice these watches feature a 6R15D movement. Can anybody tell me hoy it differs from the C version found in previous Seiko models?


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

I've finally seen it... too bad I didn't took any picture. The dial's texture is sort of like a worn out metal floor panel with the silvery grey colour. It is bad per se but not what I expected. The listed price at my locals in Hong Kong (a grey market shop named Watchoutz) is around HK$5800 (US$750)


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Nexus17 said:


> I notice these watches feature a 6R15D movement. Can anybody tell me hoy it differs from the C version found in previous Seiko models?


It's nothing important. 
Iirc:
A -> B was evolution, an unification with 7* movement family
B -> C was revolution, C has new balance wheel and something else was new but I don't remember what exactly.
C -> D is evolution, the unification with 4* movement family


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Seiko has been really smart with bringing more Grand Seiko features and design choices into the affordable market. Love that snowflake dial and might even feel the need to invest in one some day.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

RLextherobot said:


> Seiko has been really smart with bringing more Grand Seiko features and design choices into the affordable market. Love that snowflake dial and might even feel the need to invest in one some day.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree with your asessment, makes them excellent value propositions


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

RLextherobot said:


> Seiko has been really smart with bringing more Grand Seiko features and design choices into the affordable market. Love that snowflake dial and might even feel the need to invest in one some day.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


But the dial on this (SARX055) is not even close to the 'real' snowflake GS (SBGA011/211) which I like much better!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

riorio said:


> But the dial on this (SARX055) is not even close to the 'real' snowflake GS (SBGA011/211) which I like much better!


I think the snowflake texture was more like an our assumption, from the first photos, neither Seiko nor any seller called it like that. The real SARX dial texture is a rice paper.


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

v1triol said:


> Nexus17 said:
> 
> 
> > I notice these watches feature a 6R15D movement. Can anybody tell me hoy it differs from the C version found in previous Seiko models?
> ...


Thank you for that information!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

The SARX055 might not be a Snowflake, but it looks pretty good to me, and I’ve got one on the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

riorio said:


> I've finally seen it... too bad I didn't took any picture. The dial's texture is sort of like a worn out metal floor panel with the silvery grey colour. It is bad per se but not what I expected. The listed price at my locals in Hong Kong (a grey market shop named Watchoutz) is around HK$5800 (US$750)


No it is definitely not snowflake as I've seen the real thing already...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

$938 at Chino









SEIKO PRESAGE SARX055









SEIKO PRESAGE SARX057


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Seems like Chino http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/photo/20170703/sarx0555004.jpg and Watchoutz

__
http://instagr.am/p/BbbQQ3HBjdx/
 both have some non / less touch-up photos of the dial


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

riorio said:


> No it is definitely not snowflake as I've seen the real thing already...


I don't think its supposed to be a snowflake.

The real thing is the paper dial , the snowflake is the interpretation.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

got mine


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice. I wouldn’t say no to some more real life pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

More


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Lovely watch!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks nice

Hard to say if that is Real Paper , or a Paper Like Pattern Dial .
Can anyone confirm ?

My real paper dial looks better OH MY .


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Gosh what a beauty! I am loving this recent run of watches from Seiko, the SDGM, SARX etc. It's nice to have a lot of mid-priced Japanese automatic dress watch options. Especially where the differences between them in terms of detailing really allow you to choose something that fits your own preferences and style. 

I do wish they would stop putting the chapter ring with the micro indices between the seconds though.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish they did they paper dial in the 38 mm sarb case 

40.5 may to a hair too big for me personally.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

IMO Everything is great on this watch except the movement...


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*



v1triol said:


> Lovely watch!


indeed


RLextherobot said:


> Gosh what a beauty! I am loving this recent run of watches from Seiko, the SDGM, SARX etc. It's nice to have a lot of mid-priced Japanese automatic dress watch options. Especially where the differences between them in terms of detailing really allow you to choose something that fits your own preferences and style.
> 
> I do wish they would stop putting the chapter ring with the micro indices between the seconds though.


some nice choices, for sure



jdmfetish said:


> I wish they did they paper dial in the 38 mm sarb case
> 
> 40.5 may to a hair too big for me personally.


a good fit for me



Dunkeljoanito said:


> IMO Everything is great on this watch except the movement...


the movement works well and keeps pricing reasonable


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

Had more time today


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

Best shots yet of the dial! Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*sigh*.......if only the minute-hand was a tiny bit longer. A beautiful watch to be sure, but I just refuse to spend that much on a watch that would annoy me every time I looked at it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Is the second hand thermal blued or painted blue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

Yo @dramanet, is the lug width 20mm??



ffnc1020 said:


> Is the second hand thermal blued or painted blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely heated blue.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

StiggyPlue said:


> Yo @dramanet, is the lug width 20mm??


20mm


----------



## TTTomas (Mar 16, 2017)

StiggyPlue said:


> Yo @dramanet, is the lug width 20mm??
> 
> Definitely heated blue.


Looks very much like the SDGM seconds hand which is said to be painted. A nice blue nonetheless.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

T6061 said:


> Best shots yet of the dial! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks & you are welcome


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing guys. This is a heart-wrencher. Beautiful dial (on the white). A few elements I would change about it but pleased to see Seiko developing that mid-tier SDGM-a-like watches.


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Looking at the super up close pictures, it seems like the indices aren't just taken from the SDGM because they don't have the tiny micro machining lines that go down the length of the indices, though the hand set looks pretty much identical. The indices are also different from the ones on SARX as well. Pretty interesting!

I would love to see one in person. The slight sheen on the dial looks gorgeous.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

dleesys said:


> Looking at the super up close pictures, it seems like the indices aren't just taken from the SDGM because they don't have the tiny micro machining lines that go down the length of the indices, though the hand set looks pretty much identical. The indices are also different from the ones on SARX as well. Pretty interesting!
> 
> I would love to see one in person. The slight sheen on the dial looks gorgeous.


It all depends on the watch' dial.
Micro-machining lines are present if the dial is black/dark.
The top of the indices will be polished in models with light/white dials.
Afaik, that is a rule for some SDGM, some SARX and many GS models.


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Ah, interesting. I didn't know that! I suppose it's to make the indices on the dark dials pop more.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Can't decide how I feel about having Presage on that lovely dial. Its not an offensive design choice but I can't help feeling it would look better without 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent (Oct 19, 2017)

RLextherobot said:


> Can't decide how I feel about having Presage on that lovely dial. Its not an offensive design choice but I can't help feeling it would look better without
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Agreed. I prefer the cursive Automatic of the 033/035.

I hadn't seen this watch before tonight, I think the SARX035 and SARX055 would make a killer combo!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

If that's true about the 6R15D movement aligning more with 4R design that may be enough to get me into another. 6R15Cs never kept time long term for me. The 6R15B and before were always reliable time keepers for me. I've had good luck with both of my 4R35/36 movements.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just bought the 055. I'm not likely to own the actual Snowflake anytime soon, so I figured this was a reasonable compromise and worth getting because of that. I just loves me some Seiko polished titanium...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

I am still over the fence 'cause I gave up all dress watches. Still sometimes miss my SARX035, 055 looks even better, so who knows.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I got my SARX055, and love the proportions and lightness so much I think I'm going to get the 057 as well.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Skeptical said:


> I got my SARX055, and love the proportions and lightness so much I think I'm going to get the 057 as well.


Man, she's beautiful! And, at least in photos, based on the color of the metal, I would never guess that it's titanium as both the case and bracelet look like stainless steel. Do you get any of the darker-hue of titanium in person?


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Skeptical said:


> I got my SARX055, and love the proportions and lightness so much I think I'm going to get the 057 as well.


Man, she's beautiful! And, at least in photos, based on the color of the metal, I would never guess that it's titanium as both the case and bracelet look like stainless steel. Do you get any of the darker-hue of titanium in person?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

That looks great. I used to have the SARX033 and thought the all blue hands were too much. It's perfect just having the second hand blue. Surprisingly I'm thinking about the black dial version of this one now. I just bought a watch a day before I first saw this thread so unfortunately it'll have to wait for now.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

edotkim said:


> Do you get any of the darker-hue of titanium in person?


Maybe if you look at the brushed areas closely it looks a little different from stainless steel, like it's a harder material and the brush grain isn't as deep. But it's not darker. And the polished areas are very bright.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Someone just posted a close up of SARY085 on another thread which the dial does look like the SARX055 but in blue


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

Skeptical said:


> I got my SARX055, and love the proportions and lightness so much I think I'm going to get the 057 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! But damn that casing looks like it has some Zaratsu finishing at the side. Also, I recommend that you have close inspection and comparison between the 035 and 057, if you want to save some cash for straps. Then again, the 057 is of course the preferred choice


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

StiggyPlue said:


> Nice! But damn that casing looks like it has some Zaratsu finishing at the side. Also, I recommend that you have close inspection and comparison between the 035 and 057, if you want to save some cash for straps. Then again, the 057 is of course the preferred choice


That's where the SARX033/035 shined as well. Obviously the material of the case and bracelet has changed, but the profile and polishing of the cases in the pictures look the same. Both have diashield as well. This new one looks like a very impressive piece as well.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

StiggyPlue said:


> Yo @dramanet, is the lug width 20mm??
> 
> Definitely heated blue.


Unless that's documented I'm leery on the "definitely" - they look lacquered/painted in the photos I have seen. And in comparison to the real Snowflake is more evident...

















Where you see the difference is the edge. There is not the uniformity of a heat blued hand. But, hey, I'm just observing from afar.

Second point is that, while this is being billed as a baby GS Snowflake the dial is still not in the same league. Nor do I expect it to be at less than 1/6th the price. The GS truly looks like waves of blown snow and is arduously built up in multiple layers. Whereas the 055 would be a stamped pattern - still beautiful, but different. Looks more like frost on a window. It's funny, the new Cocktail Times were recently announced one of which having a sunburst-blue dial with what appears to be this pattern. I was jacked when I saw the white version (thinking GS Snowflake) only to realize it was a type of guilloche pattern (and I think it's actually billed as light pink rather than white.) Then I discover the SARX055 a few days later! Sounds like karma.

I'm a huge GS Snowflake fan. The dial here is beautiful and the overall presentation just amazing. Not sure about the Presage text either but it's been nicely done. Much prefer the cursive on the 033/035 as others have said. But really glad it's just the seconds hand that's blued as I don't like the overt contrast on the 033 H/M hands (and always wished they, too, were like the 055). Have been on the edge of pulling the trigger on an 035 but now have a tougher choice. Either way the size is just perfect, incredible case lines, overall presentation. Just beautiful.

One thing I am curious about...in titanium on an already small/moderate watch does it lack substance? Must wear incredibly comfortably but could it almost be too light?


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

definitely on my shortlist. I just wish it came in 38mm..


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

I was not able to fight the urge any longer. The real life pictures sealed my fate...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

It's a great looking watch, but I find it somewhat frustrating to see that Seiko continues to 'over-saturate' their catalog with models that are similar to designs that are:
- more 'limited'
- more 'exclusive'
- more 'affordable'
- etc.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

sutherland said:


> It's a great looking watch, but I find it somewhat frustrating to see that Seiko continues to 'over-saturate' their catalog with models that are similar to designs that are:
> - more 'limited'
> - more 'exclusive'
> - more 'affordable'
> - etc.


I see your point ss a consumer, but it's genius marketing. I've owned an SBGA149, SDGM001, SARX045, SBGA001, with the SARX055 on the way.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Second point is that, while this is being billed as a baby GS Snowflake the dial is still not in the same league. Nor do I expect it to be at less than 1/6th the price. The GS truly looks like waves of blown snow and is arduously built up in multiple layers. Whereas the 055 would be a stamped pattern - still beautiful, but different. Looks more like frost on a window. It's funny, the new Cocktail Times were recently announced one of which having a sunburst-blue dial with what appears to be this pattern. I was jacked when I saw the white version (thinking GS Snowflake) only to realize it was a type of guilloche pattern (and I think it's actually billed as light pink rather than white.) Then I discover the SARX055 a few days later! Sounds like karma.


GS Snowflake dials are stamped too. There are several images here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/questions-answers-grand-seiko-4556065.html


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

That's rather unfair, comparing the 055 with a GS. The finishing of a GS is astoundingly beautiful. But hey, I do agree with you. Perhaps heated blue at different temps? Who knows, until Seiko themselves said it. I will be receiving mine later today (AFTER 1 WEEK OF PAINFUL WAIT, FINALLY) so I'll try to get some close up shots.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

StiggyPlue said:


> That's rather unfair, comparing the 055 with a GS. The finishing of a GS is astoundingly beautiful. But hey, I do agree with you. Perhaps heated blue at different temps? Who knows, until Seiko themselves said it. I will be receiving mine later today (AFTER 1 WEEK OF PAINFUL WAIT, FINALLY) so I'll try to get some close up shots.


Looking forward to them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

For anybody interested in the sarx057, there is a potential good deal on a used one on eBay. (Cannot post links but you will find it easily.)


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

Nexus17 said:


> For anybody interested in the sarx057, there is a potential good deal on a used one on eBay. (Cannot post links but you will find it easily.)


That's very fast for a new model lmao .Good price too.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking at getting a SARX045, my first in the Presage line. How's the finishing compare to others? (only handled the SARB033 outside Seiko Divers)


----------



## fldiver (Nov 25, 2017)

The SARX055 looks nicely done. The sharp hands are much better than on the 033/035, more GS like.
The paper dial also looks nice, but a silver sunburst would have been better in my opinion.
It is personal, but the only problem is the presage font, which is out of place. The font on the 033/035 are nicer and more in line with the style of the watch.
I don't understand Seiko. They seem to take a pleasure to spoil nice watches with the addition of horrible and big fonts.
The new presage line and the prospex one have fonts that spoil everything.
The SARX055 is still very nice, but it would have been better without that presage font.


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

rhstranger2772 said:


> I see your point ss a consumer, but it's genius marketing. I've owned an SBGA149, SDGM001, SARX045, SBGA001, with the SARX055 on the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wouldn't call Seiko 'genius' when it comes to marketing. Seiko is one of the best when it comes to horology, but marketing is always where they appear to stumble. Don't get me wrong, I love Seiko watches. I've owned several JDM, King, and Grand offerings, but the criticisms are valid. Seiko gets in their way by introducing models (so similar in design and aesthetic) that it undercuts their existing offerings and impacts the exclusivity and 'uniqueness' within their line.

Note, there are exceptions. For example, the Marinemaster SBDX001/017 and Alpinist SARB017 have remained mostly 'exclusive' in Seiko's catalog. As a result, these watches have a dedicated following and represent the design and horological capabilities that Seiko continues to consistently offer.

The SARX055 undercuts what was once the exclusive design appointments offered within the GS lineup. It *IS *a tremendous value. No doubt. However, it is also one 'tremendous value' release away from being just another model in Seiko's large catalog.

There is something to be said about exclusivity.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

sutherland said:


> I wouldn't call Seiko 'genius' when it comes to marketing. Seiko is one of the best when it comes to horology, but marketing is always where they appear to stumble. Don't get me wrong, I love Seiko watches. I've owned several JDM, King, and Grand offerings, but the criticisms are valid. Seiko gets in their way by introducing models (so similar in design and aesthetic) that it undercuts their existing offerings and impacts the exclusivity and 'uniqueness' within their line.
> 
> Note, there are exceptions. For example, the Marinemaster SBDX001/017 and Alpinist SARB017 have remained mostly 'exclusive' in Seiko's catalog. As a result, these watches have a dedicated following and represent the design and horological capabilities that Seiko continues to consistently offer.
> 
> ...


Very well put and I agree with the bulk of your comments. Maybe genius was a stretch but at the end of the day Seiko's goal is to sell watches. Enthusiasts (like us) make up a smaller percentage of their customer base and having similar models in various price points improve accessibility. No question it affects the brands exclusivity but that is a conscious trade off.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

fldiver said:


> The SARX055 looks nicely done. The sharp hands are much better than on the 033/035, more GS like.
> It is personal, but the only problem is the presage font, which is out of place. The font on the 033/035 are nicer and more in line with the style of the watch.
> The new presage line and the prospex one have fonts that spoil everything.
> The SARX055 is still very nice, but it would have been better without that presage font.


I would mostly agree. Never liked the Prospex changes. And while I don't hate the Presage typeface I think this would have been much better...









But as you said it's very much personal/subjective.

Actually, with Seiko's re-branding and labelling (ex. Sumo) it makes me think I'll still prioritize getting the SARX035 as I originally planned as I fear at some point they'll transition to the Presage logo over the beautiful cursive as they standardize the line (leaving two similar styles in the "platform" with one in titanium and the other in steel.)


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

As mentioned, here are some photos, enjoy!















Photo have been manipulated to show details on the dial.




























The blue hand.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

StiggyPlue said:


> As mentioned, here are some photos, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 12682433
> 
> ...


Great shots. Thanks for posting

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just arrived from Chino. These are so scarily close to GS level that it's actually startling.

The textured dial is better than I expected and the way it plays in the light is always interesting at any angle.

Quick and dirty shot while out tonight.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

So many great shots! So tempting! I wonder if the titanium bracelet of Snowflake will fit this one.

Also, is the second hand heated blue?


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

StiggyPlue said:


> As mentioned, here are some photos, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 12682433
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures! One can almost see the atomic composition of the metal pieces  Bad jokes aside, thanks a lot. It is very cool to see the textured dial up close.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Such a unique dial but seems difficult to describe. I have a SARX033 so really don't need SARX055 but once I saw the Ebates / Rakuten Global 20% cash back offer I jumped on it. All of the parties skewing exchange rates and fees in their favor resulted in less than 20% but $773 net seems great. Hell, I paid almost that much for my 033. Email confirmation indicates shipping Tuesday. Can't wait to see it in the flesh. b-)


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

More photos!


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Looking at getting a SARX045, my first in the Presage line. How's the finishing compare to others? (only handled the SARB033 outside Seiko Divers)


The 045 is a very beautiful and unique watch. the way the face, case and bracelet combine, makes it a real stunner


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Glad to see the love for this watch & some awesome pictures posted here, do justice to its appearance
The texture of the dial reminds me of fallen pine leaves


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Have one on the way, looking forward to seeing that washi paper dial in person, will make sure to post the video review back in this thread too


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

the blue










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Even as a Grand Seiko owner, I've been finding this watch wholly satisfying. That really speaks volumes, because once you move up to Grand Seiko, it's difficult to get the same satisfaction from down range pieces, especially highly polished dress pieces.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Seeing very little love for the SARX057 here. Anyone who owns one able to say whether the dial is glossy/semi-matte/matte? Thanks!


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

erasershavings said:


> Seeing very little love for the SARX057 here. Anyone who owns one able to say whether the dial is glossy/semi-matte/matte? Thanks!


I think someone posted some photos before, in the earlier pages (not quite sure) but Gnomon Watches have some pretty decent images for you to look at.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

commanche said:


> So many great shots! So tempting! I wonder if the titanium bracelet of Snowflake will fit this one.
> 
> Also, is the second hand heated blue?


I don't know for sure but I reckon stiggypue's excellent macro shots of the second hand look like it is some sort of paint or coating instead of heat treated: The Seiko SARX 055/057 Thread - Page 10

Still, these look really beautiful, that dial is so cool and brings the GS vibe to a much more realistic pricerange for someone like me... definitely got the SARX055 on my wish list now!


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

Hand was itchy, stuck a 22mm leather strap (without spring bars) just to have a look. And suddenly, my cognac leather is now on the way haha!


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

khd said:


> I don't know for sure but I reckon stiggypue's excellent macro shots of the second hand look like it is some sort of paint or coating instead of heat treated: The Seiko SARX 055/057 Thread - Page 10
> 
> Still, these look really beautiful, that dial is so cool and brings the GS vibe to a much more realistic pricerange for someone like me... definitely got the SARX055 on my wish list now!


Hmm, I'll try to get more macro shots under better lighting conditions tomorrow. Let's see.


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

any owners with a 6.5" wrist want to take some shots of the watch farther away to give me an idea how it fits? really on the fence about the size.


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

Error


----------



## StiggyPlue (Jul 19, 2017)

Been digging this look with this brown leather strap! Can't wait for the black one to be in stock.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

The SARX055 arrived today and it exceeded my expectations. I have tried several of the Brightz, Presage, and Grand Seiko models and like the total package of this one best. Here are some pics to assist in buying decisions
































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

A few more pictures of this beauty.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I’m amazed Seiko has been giving us so much good stuff in the dress watch category lately with a lesser movement. It’s nice. I loved the SARX033 while I had it and to think they’ve went beyond that with even better materials is excellent. While I’ve bought and sold a number of dive watches lately, my favorite styles are definitely this style of dress on a bracelet and field watches.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, this watch is amazing. I initially thought the thread was about the Sarx033/035 but this watch looks even better (and of course it cost more). I do think they need to put a 8bps movement though... but still a very nice looking watch.


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

wow,this dial is amazing


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

The one issue with this watch and including the Sarx033 lines is that you can get this same movement in the Sarb line. And I am not saying the Sarb directly compares but it is really nice and has the same movement and... I think you all get what I am saying. I really think Seiko needs to modify a 6R version that does 8bps (I know there is one out there but it has power reserve complications I think). If they had a slightly better movement for the same price, it would easily compete with other higher end models.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Rakumi said:


> The one issue with this watch and including the Sarx033 lines is that you can get this same movement in the Sarb line. And I am not saying the Sarb directly compares but it is really nice and has the same movement and... I think you all get what I am saying. I really think Seiko needs to modify a 6R version that does 8bps (I know there is one out there but it has power reserve complications I think). If they had a slightly better movement for the same price, it would easily compete with other higher end models.


If you've owned both you'd understand. The SARB is a killer value, but you get the impression from the SARX that they spared no expense other than the movement.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Premise said:


> If you've owned both you'd understand. The SARB is a killer value, but you get the impression from the SARX that they spared no expense other than the movement.


 I do not disagree. Maybe if a person did not already own the Sarb it would be easier to see it as a purchase.


----------



## Folken (Apr 4, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Such a unique dial but seems difficult to describe. I have a SARX033 so really don't need SARX055 but once I saw the Ebates / Rakuten Global 20% cash back offer I jumped on it. All of the parties skewing exchange rates and fees in their favor resulted in less than 20% but $773 net seems great. Hell, I paid almost that much for my 033. Email confirmation indicates shipping Tuesday. Can't wait to see it in the flesh. b-)


Hey Tanker, any chance you could do some side by side pics of the sarx033 and sarx055? Thanks.


----------



## Folken (Apr 4, 2017)

For the owners of the this watch - how do you find the weight? Is it so light that you barely know it's there?

I ask because I actually like having a watch with enough heft to know it's on my watch (for example, my Blue Lagoon). When I walk outside without a watch, I feel off because there is no weight on my wrist. Also I tried on the new Presage Coctail (blue) with the bracelet, and definitely felt like it was too light for me -> no wrist presence.

Thanks.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Folken said:


> For the owners of the this watch - how do you find the weight? Is it so light that you barely know it's there?
> 
> I ask because I actually like having a watch with enough heft to know it's on my watch (for example, my Blue Lagoon). When I walk outside without a watch, I feel off because there is no weight on my wrist. Also I tried on the new Presage Coctail (blue) with the bracelet, and definitely felt like it was too light for me -> no wrist presence.
> 
> Thanks.


I owned the Cocktail on bracelet and it was ultimately to plan for my taste.

This one has more presence because of the 5 link bracelet with polished a d brushed accents. But it is much lighter

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)

Review of the SARX 055


----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

I finally gave in and went with the sarx055. Just so beautiful. Saw that above posted youtube review earlier today and it solidified my choice. Went with Gnomon Watches (had a great first experience with them with my Steinhart Racetimer).


----------



## kidcanada (Feb 17, 2017)

The watch face looks boring. It's Silver in colour and looks dirty at some angles. The hour hand is too short and doesn't reach the bar marker. They use the same bracelet as the Sarx033 and Brightz so if you own a 033 or Brigthz there is not much excitement in owning this. The word Presage looks dumb above the word Automatic which both appears to be in dark font colour that do not match the Seiko font colour. The prices is way more than the Sarx033 or Brightz. This watch gets a giant Zzzzzzzzz from me.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I don’t think it’s fair to compare the 055 to the steel 033. I love the lightness, and can hardly believe they got such a high polish on titanium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

kidcanada said:


> The watch face looks boring. It's Silver in colour and looks dirty at some angles. The hour hand is too short and doesn't reach the bar marker. They use the same bracelet as the Sarx033 and Brightz so if you own a 033 or Brigthz there is not much excitement in owning this. The word Presage looks dumb above the word Automatic which both appears to be in dark font colour that do not match the Seiko font colour. The prices is way more than the Sarx033 or Brightz. This watch gets a giant Zzzzzzzzz from me.


There's a thing I can agree with. Can't figure out why they shortened the hands compared to the SARX033/035. If I was to get another I'd likely go with the black dial version of one of them because I've already owned the SARX033 white. The light dials seem to get all the love so I haven't been able to see as much about the black dial variants.


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

Will pay $200 extra if got better movement.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Not_Really said:


> Will pay $200 extra if got better movement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Considering that Seiko has done this with certain models in this price range with the 6R21 that's entirely possible. SARX033 received this treatment.


----------



## kidcanada (Feb 17, 2017)

If they put a 28,800 bph movement in this snowflake there would be no reason to ever buy a Grand Seiko.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

kidcanada said:


> If they put a 28,800 bph movement in this snowflake there would be no reason to ever buy a Grand Seiko.


It definitely would make the cost proposition that much harder though I do think this will get a 28,800 bph movement, but it'll end up being the multifunction 6R21.


----------



## ducksonetime (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried theirs on a leather strap and care to post some photos? I like the idea of swapping the bracelet out if I need to wear a suit and couldn’t find any Google pics!


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

As requested









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rhstranger2772 said:


> The SARX055 arrived today and it exceeded my expectations. I have tried several of the Brightz, Presage, and Grand Seiko models and like the total package of this one best. Here are some pics to assist in buying decisions
> View attachment 12696473
> View attachment 12696475
> View attachment 12696477
> ...


Great photos. Without doubt this is the best Presage ever made. It looks amazing, is versatile and one may be coming my way soon.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Folken said:


> For the owners of the this watch - how do you find the weight? Is it so light that you barely know it's there?
> 
> I ask because I actually like having a watch with enough heft to know it's on my watch (for example, my Blue Lagoon). When I walk outside without a watch, I feel off because there is no weight on my wrist. Also I tried on the new Presage Coctail (blue) with the bracelet, and definitely felt like it was too light for me -> no wrist presence.
> 
> Thanks.


The 055 comes in at 106 grams according to specs.

For comparison this JDM G-Shock square comes in at 76 grams which id consider a very light watch, a standard square comes in at 58 grams or there about..









30 grams more at 106 is still very light, should feel very light on the wrist.


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

RLextherobot said:


> Can't decide how I feel about having Presage on that lovely dial. Its not an offensive design choice but I can't help feeling it would look better without
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


With so many GORGEOUS new Presage watches coming out I have no problem with it on the dial because they all seem to be of high quality. I think they are coming out strong with the Presage models.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> The 055 comes in at 106 grams according to specs.
> 
> For comparison this JDM G-Shock square comes in at 76 grams which id consider a very light watch, a standard square comes in at 58 grams or there about..
> 
> ...


How much does a turtle with a bracelet weigh?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> How much does a turtle with a bracelet weigh?


181 grams, my SUN019 comes in at 244g.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

#Me2 ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12749179


Seriously looks fine, doesnt look too flashy in the pics.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dial is unique that's for sure.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Seriously looks fine, doesnt look too flashy in the pics.


You're a kind man unlike our friend, JimmyMack75 who has christened it the Seiko Liberace.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12749233
> 
> 
> Dial is unique that's for sure.


Guess who'd love one of these?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> You're a kind man unlike our friend, JimmyMack75 who has christened it the Seiko Liberace.


Put it on some nice leather if the bracelets too flashy, will look a treat.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Guess who'd love one of these?
> 
> View attachment 12749309


I know mate. His wrists are much smaller these days. Give my regards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

StiggyPlue,



Great combo! Strap details? Source?

Many thanks,


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think I’ll be selling my SARX055. It’s brand new. I’ll put it up in the sales area soon. Please let me know if interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

I apologize in advance if this question has already been addressed in this thread, but I don’t want to read through 15 pages:
is it unrealistic to expect a higher level movement than the 6R15 considering the price and titanium?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I think I'll be selling my SARX055. It's brand new. I'll put it up in the sales area soon. Please let me know if interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the reason for moving it on? Too flashy or something else?


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I think I'll be selling my SARX055. It's brand new. I'll put it up in the sales area soon. Please let me know if interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the reason for moving it on? Too flashy or something else?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

nurpur said:


> What's the reason for moving it on? Too flashy or something else?


It's a beautiful watch,
I just like my divers more.


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have numerous pieces with 'definitely heated blue' hands,
and this looks 'definitely painted' to me---look at that almost plastic looking edge...



StiggyPlue said:


> Yo @dramanet, is the lug width 20mm??
> 
> Definitely heated blue.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

khd said:


> I don't know for sure but I reckon stiggypue's excellent macro shots of the second hand look like it is some sort of paint or coating instead of heat treated: The Seiko SARX 055/057 Thread - Page 10


FYI - I was curious about this too so I contacted Seiko and asked them directly. They replied indicating that the second hand on this piece is painted rather than heat treated.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I've decided to now keep my SARX055 and today it finally hit me about what made me think about selling it. This is a dress watch and the bracelet although of great quality is just too blingy. Do any of you fine gentlemen have some ideas about a nice leather watch strap for the SARX055? JimmyMack75 suggested Bulang and Sons. What do you guys think about this one? I think I'd go for brown leather with white stitching.

https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/hazel-brown-leather-watch-strap.html


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Another possibility:

https://www.hirschstraps.com/collec...ch-strap-in-brown-white?variant=3387192639517


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I've decided to now keep my SARX055 and today it finally hit me about what made me think about selling it. This is a dress watch and the bracelet although of great quality is just too blingy. Do any of you fine gentlemen have some ideas about a nice leather watch strap for the SARX055? JimmyMack75 suggested Bulang and Sons. What do you guys think about this one? I think I'd go for brown leather with white stitching.
> 
> https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/hazel-brown-leather-watch-strap.html


One man's bling is another man's understatement.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

egwatchfan said:


> FYI - I was curious about this too so I contacted Seiko and asked them directly. They replied indicating that the second hand on this piece is painted rather than heat treated.


Painted hands are pretty easy to spot, this no different. Rather than uniformly blue with tempered the lacquered hand will have lighter edges where the finish is thinner. Lacquer will be a more pronounced electric blue, tempered is more muted.

At this price and production scale the burden of proof is on the side of lacquer until confirmed otherwise.


----------



## ph7 (Jul 11, 2010)

I also think that it is too blingy on bracelet. I've tried it on brown hirsch james but I wasn't convinced. Navy blue should work better.


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

Love the white dial! Been looking at Seiko dress watches more and more. It might be the one that makes me take the plunge. But maybe the SARB033 should come first...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ph7 said:


> I also think that it is too blingy on bracelet. I've tried it on brown hirsch james but I wasn't convinced. Navy blue should work better.




What's the blue one called? BTW it looks fantastic on the brown. The blue may go well with the cool (meaning colour) of the dial.


----------



## ph7 (Jul 11, 2010)

Galaga said:


> What's the blue one called?


This is hirsch modena. I'm also considering di-modell bali chrono.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ph7 said:


> This is hirsch modena. I'm also considering di-modell bali chrono.


Thanks mate. See my post above. Edited.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ph7 said:


> This is hirsch modenaD. I'm also considering di-modell bali chrono.


Did you use the Seiko spring bars on the James or the one they supplied with the leather strap?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I've decided to now keep my SARX055 and today it finally hit me about what made me think about selling it. This is a dress watch and the bracelet although of great quality is just too blingy. Do any of you fine gentlemen have some ideas about a nice leather watch strap for the SARX055? JimmyMack75 suggested Bulang and Sons. What do you guys think about this one? I think I'd go for brown leather with white stitching.
> 
> https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/hazel-brown-leather-watch-strap.html


If you want a slightly more rustic feel I can recommend Jones in Tokyo (an Etsy seller)... he made a really nice strap for my Damasko and it wasn't too pricy









https://www.etsy.com/au/shop/JonesInTokyoLeather


----------



## ph7 (Jul 11, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Did you use the Seiko spring bars on the James or the one they supplied with the leather strap?


Actually I used both. First time I put it on the one supplied by Seiko but it was difficult to compress it and as a result I scrached the lugs. I found another pair laying in my drawer. Much more squishy and breeze to change.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

New arrival...the dial is beautiful.
View attachment 12793987
View attachment 12793989


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Jake West said:


> New arrival...the dial is beautiful.
> View attachment 12793987
> View attachment 12793989


Back in rotation









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## robeport (Oct 18, 2017)

Love the snowflake dial, almost wish I would have held out instead of grabbing the Sarx033.


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

The snowflake dial is just spectacular! Wish they would put it on other Seiko watches.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

robeport said:


> Love the snowflake dial, almost wish I would have held out instead of grabbing the Sarx033.


I would not feel that way, the SARX033 is also a beautiful watch of high quality.


----------



## robeport (Oct 18, 2017)

Sid_Mac said:


> I would not feel that way, the SARX033 is also a beautiful watch of high quality.


The grass is always greener, right? I do lover the look of the 33...notice I said almost ;-)


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Enjoying a Seiko Saturday with a friend... ebony & ivory, side by side...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

SDGenius said:


>


Thanks for sharing SDgenius! We already know what a great piece this is but it's always great to see in-depth reviews. Enjoy that beautiful SoCal weather today!


----------



## pseudozero (Feb 11, 2018)

i love it! i can't take it off! it ticks all the boxes for the price, and then some. couldn't be happier!


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

Took a macro shot of my SARX055 recently:


----------



## datglasstho (Dec 6, 2017)

Sid_Mac said:


> I apologize in advance if this question has already been addressed in this thread, but I don't want to read through 15 pages:
> is it unrealistic to expect a higher level movement than the 6R15 considering the price and titanium?


I know this is an older post, but I still wanted to ask why.

Outside of decoration, I don't know what Swiss movement in a watch at or around $1000 that is really that superior to the 6R15.

It's easy to regulate if needed, the 6R in my SPB069 for the first two weeks out of the box was hitting +0.6 s/d with daily timings; it has hacking, manual wind, and a 50 hour power reserve.

Sure it's at a low beat rate, but I'm not aware of any ETA with a higher power reserve that also runs at a higher beat in this price range.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's obvious that so many of Seiko's current range of dress watches are heavily influenced by Tanaka's 1960's designs - which is a good thing - Seiko hit a high water mark at that period with the 'grammar of design' aesthetic - I think one of these dress Seiko's is in my future, to keep company with my 1964 weekdater.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

datglasstho said:


> I know this is an older post, but I still wanted to ask why.
> 
> Outside of decoration, I don't know what Swiss movement in a watch at or around $1000 that is really that superior to the 6R15.
> 
> ...


Thanks, you make some good points.


----------



## chenpion (Feb 1, 2013)

If anyone is selling a SARX055, please PM me. 

(Mods: if this is not a good place to post this, feel free to delete)


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

chenpion said:


> If anyone is selling a SARX055, please PM me.
> 
> (Mods: if this is not a good place to post this, feel free to delete)


They are available again from Japanese retailers, you can easily get one from the well known online sources (Seiyajapan, Chino watch, Shoppinginjapan etc..).


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

Obviously it seems the 055 is by far the more popular model and it looks to be a stunner, but I'm really interested in the 057. And unlike a lot of people I really like the font. I don't wear jewelry or wear anything blingy so I think that might be my one piece of jewelry.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Xeticus said:


> Obviously it seems the 055 is by far the more popular model and it looks to be a stunner, but I'm really interested in the 057. And unlike a lot of people I really like the font. I don't wear jewelry or wear anything blingy so I think that might be my one piece of jewelry.


I've had the SARX055 and now have the original SARB065 cocktail time. I prefer the cocktail time. The dial is amazing and must be seen in person to be fully appreciated.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I've had the SARX055 and now have the original SARB065 cocktail time. I prefer the cocktail time. The dial is amazing and must be seen in person to be fully appreciated.
> View attachment 12937553


Nice one, congrats!

Where from? new? looks a treat, would look better on brown leather though.


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

Just got mine and I love how the dial interacts with light 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Superb photo from one of the FB groups, all credit goes to "Seiko & Grand Seiko fans"


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Nice one, congrats!
> 
> Where from? new? looks a treat, would look better on brown leather though.


A friend had it and wore it just once in a year. We came to an agreement. 

The deployment leather strap is garbage. Need to get a nice Hirsch leather strap.


----------



## BWV903 (Mar 11, 2018)

Does anyone know how long Seiko generally makes a line of watches and, in particular, are there any good predictors for how long this watch (the SARX055 esp., but also the SARX033 and SARX035 models) will be available? The SARB033 and SARB035 were discontinued after ~10 years, but will these possibly be out for that long as well? Also, does the price ever go down? I'd save for this watch, but it's still a step up from the SARB line price range.


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Apologies if this has been answered already, but can the Sarx055 bracelet be adjusted to provide an excellent fit? TIA


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Mine fits well but it will depend on your wrist


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Does it have half links then or micro adjustments of some kind?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Lumbo said:


> Does it have half links then or micro adjustments of some kind?


They are a couple half links.


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

I keep ogling the grand seiko snowflake, but just can’t afford that in any way. The Sarx055 dial is different - more frost than snow as others have said - but I would totally go for this as a way to get some of the snowflake desire out of my system, I just can’t get over the movement though. Everything else about this watch is so great, it just feels completely out of step to me. If the movement was just slightly better I would buy the Sarx055 in a second.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nclaridge said:


> I keep ogling the grand seiko snowflake, but just can't afford that in any way. The Sarx055 dial is different - more frost than snow as others have said - but I would totally go for this as a way to get some of the snowflake desire out of my system, I just can't get over the movement though. Everything else about this watch is so great, it just feels completely out of step to me. If the movement was just slightly better I would buy the Sarx055 in a second.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's different to the true snowflake. I had one and was underwhelmed to be honest. I literally wore it once and sold it to a member here. The finishing however is superb and if you like titanium it's the watch for you.

I however am a stainless steel fan and prefer the dial of the cocktail time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I’ve just ordered myself my first ever dress watch in the form of the SARX055 from gnomon watches. Hopefully I’ll have it within the week to add pictures to this thread. I think it will pair nicely with my MM300. In my eyes a perfect JDM pair


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Tricky73 said:


> I've just ordered myself my first ever dress watch in the form of the SARX055 from gnomon watches. Hopefully I'll have it within the week to add pictures to this thread. I think it will pair nicely with my MM300. In my eyes a perfect JDM pair


good choices


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Nclaridge said:


> I keep ogling the grand seiko snowflake, but just can't afford that in any way. The Sarx055 dial is different - more frost than snow as others have said - but I would totally go for this as a way to get some of the snowflake desire out of my system, I just can't get over the movement though.


I actually prefer the dial with the absence of the spring drive "power indicator". But I understand your qualms about the movement choice. However, since seeing the SJE073 (thinner, 4Hz) announced at ~2,200 euros, it suddenly seems llike a great deal... ;-)


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Nclaridge said:


> I keep ogling the grand seiko snowflake, but just can't afford that in any way. The Sarx055 dial is different - more frost than snow as others have said - but I would totally go for this as a way to get some of the snowflake desire out of my system, I just can't get over the movement though.


I actually prefer the dial with the absence of the spring drive "power indicator". But I understand your qualms about the movement choice. However, since seeing the SJE073 (thinner, 4Hz) announced at ~2,200 euros, it suddenly seems llike a great deal... ;-)


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

nuru said:


> I actually prefer the dial with the absence of the spring drive "power indicator". But I understand your qualms about the movement choice. However, since seeing the SJE073 (thinner, 4Hz) announced at ~2,200 euros, it suddenly seems llike a great deal... ;-)


I agree about the spring drive power indicator. It sort of breaks up that clean fallen snow look. And yeah, the new SJE073 price definitely puts some this into perspective

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citeneko (Jul 21, 2013)

Joining the fan club with this Baby Snowflake which arrived today from Chino








It joins this fine family









And with care will grow up to adult size









Love everything about it so far , except the bracelet adjustment. My wrist is 7 inch . If I remove 2 links it's loose on my wrist, but if I remove 3 it's a bit tight. Wish Seiko added micro adjustment in the clasp.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

citeneko said:


> If I remove 2 links it's loose on my wrist, but if I remove 3 it's a bit tight. Wish Seiko added micro adjustment in the clasp.


Does your bracelet not have half-links? I recently sized a SARX033 bracelet, which does have half-links. Removing one full and one half link did the trick nicely, despite the lack of micro-adjustment on the clasp. (I think that coming within a half a link is probably good enough for most purposes, though micro-adjustment would be a nice addition.)

...Mike


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Picked this up 2 weeks ago in Osaka and I'm happy with this watch. It runs regretting with +2 sec a day. Appeared I'm one of the few who got a SARX057 instead.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

A grand for 6R15? Bleh.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

zymphad said:


> A grand for 6R15? Bleh.


I understand where you're coming from and - sort of - share the sentiment. But a watch is more than just its movement and sometimes (I'll allow "rarely") the rest of the watch can make up for the sub-prime movement. It has for me, but only once - a SARX033 - and I'll allow that it's more an indulgence than a "sensible" purchase in many ways. But I think I'm glad I made an exception. I can understand why SARX 055/057 owners like their watches regardless of the 6R15 movement.

...Mike


----------



## citeneko (Jul 21, 2013)

No one is upset when luxury automakers use the same engines as regular brands because the rest of the car is better. The new SJE073 has same exact looks , with nicer and thinner movement but costs more than twice of SARX055.
I love this watch for what it is ( poor man's Grand Seiko ;P )
look at this frosty beauty in it's natural habitat:









I also have more utilitarian view of the movements.
You can argue my wall clock has the same dial and it only costs $50


----------



## citeneko (Jul 21, 2013)

I noticed now two half links , one each at ends of the bracelet. I would be afraid to remove them because they connect to the clasp links and those have no arrows on them.


----------



## 945 (Oct 31, 2017)

When will this be available?


----------



## citeneko (Jul 21, 2013)

945 said:


> When will this be available?


It's out now. But this is JDM model so you can only buy it from Japanese shops online. I ordered mine from Chino Watch.


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

mfunnell said:


> Does your bracelet not have half-links?


Half-links are better than no half-links, but I always find them a bit more of a hit-and-miss than folding clasps with mico-adjustment holes. My Certina DS-1 for example had a nice butterfly clasp and half-links, but it was either just too tigfht or just too loose. Sent it back. :-(


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

wkw said:


> Picked this up 2 weeks ago in Osaka and I'm happy with this watch. It runs regretting with +2 sec a day. Appeared I'm one of the few who got a SARX057 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, you may actually be the first/only one to post one of these on this giant thread. I'm sure many are eyeing the SARX057 as an alternative to the now-discontinued SARB033. Earlier, someone asked about the finish of the black dial -- matte, gloss, other -- what's your take?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DC guy said:


> Nice, you may actually be the first/only one to post one of these on this giant thread. I'm sure many are eyeing the SARX057 as an alternative to the now-discontinued SARB033. Earlier, someone asked about the finish of the black dial -- matte, gloss, other -- what's your take?


At 40mm this is arguably more an alternative to the SARX035 than the SARB. Much the same physical design but in titanium.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

DC guy said:


> Nice, you may actually be the first/only one to post one of these on this giant thread. I'm sure many are eyeing the SARX057 as an alternative to the now-discontinued SARB033. Earlier, someone asked about the finish of the black dial -- matte, gloss, other -- what's your take?


Thanks DC guy.

The dial is semi-gloss. Not exactly matte like pilot watch or glossy like SDGM003 Brightz.

My 2 cents is that the overall design of SARX series is low profile, and not exactly eye catching. However, once you look into the fine details like the case design, shape and edges of the watch, bracelet and so on, you will appreciate how much work Seiko has done.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

wkw said:


> My 2 cents is that the overall design of SARX series is low profile, and not exactly eye catching. However, once you look into the fine details like the case design, shape and edges of the watch, bracelet and so on, you will appreciate how much work Seiko has done.....


Actually, for most occasions, that is something I really value in a watch. Not too much in your face, but beautiful understatement.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

nuru said:


> Actually, for most occasions, that is something I really value in a watch. Not too much in your face, but beautiful understatement.


Absolutely! That's probably the reason draw me into the presage, specially the SARX line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citeneko (Jul 21, 2013)

Black dial definitely provides high contrast and makes for a classy watch.
But I just can't stop enjoying the complex frost dial of the 055. Phone photography doesn't do it justice .


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

I want get the SARX033/035. Which stores are trustworthy?


----------



## manaz101 (Jul 9, 2017)

citeneko said:


> Black dial definitely provides high contrast and makes for a classy watch.
> But I just can't stop enjoying the complex frost dial of the 055. Phone photography doesn't do it justice .
> 
> View attachment 13034145


Long island watch just posted a video on this watch....had me considering it highly 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Seiya and Chino are a couple of trusted JDM dealers.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

I don't know if you saw my post in the various "watch in the mail" threads, where I scored a good deal on an amazing Seiko, from a top secret source.

I got this box yesterday.









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Ooh, a free catalog. I think I'll store that in the bathroom!

















Click for *HUGE Image*​
Nicely packed, which is good as it looks like the outer box took a whack!









Click for *HUGE Image*​
The shiny white Seiko outer box, but with a gold Seiko logo! It must be something special!

















Click for *HUGE Image*​
A pebbly brown Seiko gift box within. Let's get it out of that outer box.









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Oooo, some documentation fell out of a secret compartment! Man, I want to pop this baby open, so shall we!?









Click for *HUGE Image*​
ARRGGHH1 It's stuck!







Why do all my watch boxes get stuck right before I can see what is inside?!?!?

Please reach up to your monitor and help me push the top of the box open, okay? Ready? Push! PUSH!!









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Ahh, there we go. Thank you so much!! As you can see it is a 2017 Seiko Presage SARX055. The super-light Comfortex/Diashield full Titanium model, 6R15 powered, with 41 mm case, textured dial and blue second hand.

Let's get it out of the box for a better look.









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Mmmmm, shiny! I believe it has Sapphire crystals front and back, and what a beautiful solid link bracelet!









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Here is a look at the crown side. A conservative case design, but well executed.









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Here is the other side of the case. The polishing doesn't seem GS perfect, but better than an SARB.









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Here is the semi-decorated movement. I still have the sticker on it, sorry!

















Click for *HUGE Image*​
And a closer view of the exquisite dial! I think this is a great candidate for a "Poor Man's Grand Seiko". Between the well finished case, the really fine dial design and the fancy detailed bracelet, this watch is a "thriller".









Click for *HUGE Image*​








Click for *HUGE Image*​
Of course, I can't close without...

WHA...!!! OMG!! Someone just threw a brick through my dining room window!!!









Wait, it has a message wrapped around it?!?

*DON"T LET THE CLASP BE LAST, OR IT WILL BE YOUR LAST GASP!*​
It's the "Claspers"!! Somehow they have found my new house already! Holy crap those people are crazy!! Gosh darn them to heck! I had better appease them, they are obviously very serious.









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Whew! I'm glad it is a warm night! 









But as I was saying, I can't close without one of my traditional wrist shots.









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Wow, is this a nice watch or what? With one link out it is just 100 grams! I really feel like I am on a honeymoon with this one!









Thanks for looking! I hope you enjoyed the pictures.

- Thomas

.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

why this watch costs 1000USD if SARB033 was 350USD?


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

I found that Gnomon store sells Sarx033/035 for $750. Are they trustworthy?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

wkw said:


> Picked this up 2 weeks ago in Osaka and I'm happy with this watch. It runs regretting with +2 sec a day. Appeared I'm one of the few who got a SARX057 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too big for most wrist, SARB033 discontinuation is a big disappointment.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> I don't know if you saw my post in the various "watch in the mail" threads, where I scored a good deal on an amazing Seiko, from a top secret source.
> 
> ...


Nice watch


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Lovely watch!


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> why this watch costs 1000USD if SARB033 was 350USD?


Let's think:

Titanium - more expensive and harder to work.
Dial - likely more expensive to produce.
Hands - different (more expensive?) material, more finely finished.
Casework - more finely finished.
Bracelet - better and more finely finished.

Aside from that, not a lot I guess :roll:

...Mike


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

mfunnell said:


> Let's think:
> 
> Titanium - more expensive and harder to work.
> Dial - likely more expensive to produce.
> ...


This pretty much sums it up. It's I'm sure excellent. I've had the SARX033, but sold it for another purchase. I do still have the SARB033 and it's not that I prefer it other than the size. The SARX line is otherwise better in every way than the SARB and the SARB is an excellent value choice.


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> why this watch costs 1000USD if SARB033 was 350USD?


Because the 033 was released like 10 years ago under different market, strategy and whatnot. While the 6R is not a steal anymore, it's also not overpriced at all. Seiko used to be the bang for the buck brand but they realized that and they want better money for their effort, which is fair.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

.









Click for *HUGE Image*​
I am trying to think of a good name for this dial texture.







Now that I have seen it closely, it doesn't seem snowy or like frost at all, and certainly nothing like a snowflake!









To me it looks most like fiberglass, but that sounds awful! "This is my new US$1000 dress watch with a blued second hand and fiberglass dial."









I guess I might call it a "fiber" textured dial.







Or even a "frosty fiber" dial.









Then a smart fellow on another forum suggested "*Fiber Frost*" as the texture name, and I really think that sounds "sharp". |>

*Frozen Fiber? ;-)*

What do you all think?









- Thomas

.

.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> I don't know if you saw my post in the various "watch in the mail" threads, where I scored a good deal on an amazing Seiko, from a top secret source.
> 
> ...


Woa. Thanks, man. This looks incredible. I've been staring at this at Seiya and this may just be the inspiration I need. My only worry is the 41 sizing, which may or may not be too much for my 6,5 wrist...


----------



## I prefer pi. (May 4, 2018)

Nice watch but the dial looks like fine fiberglass, not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



I prefer pi. said:


> Nice watch but the dial looks like fine fiberglass, not that there is anything wrong with that.


So thought I, but I have been told it is fashioned to look like Japanese Washi paper, a handmade paper typically made from the inner bark of the paper mulberry (kōzo) bush. :-!

*Washi at Wikipedia*​
- Thomas


----------



## I prefer pi. (May 4, 2018)

That is interesting when I was in art school I used that paper a few times for block prints and watercolors. I still see fine fiberglass and the watch is beautiful Washi paper or fine fiberglass


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I’m going with asbestos over fiberglass.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi guys, I have mine for a month now, it is a happy piece in my mixed collection.

All I can tell you that it is worth every penny IF you like titanium and bracelet.

What's more, I have officially started internal financing (yeah, I have like 1% of it secured) of a Snowflake ))


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Liked how the light hit









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manaz101 (Jul 9, 2017)

My only complaint would be how there is no lume at all. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Playing with light









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

One more









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

*Re: The Seiko SARX 055 Thread*

thank you for the review


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I've warmed up to the "short" minute hand and no longer see it as a weakness. This watch has become my favorite to wear in my collection, the titanium is incredibly comfortable and I never get tired of staring at the dial:


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I've warmed up to the "short" minute hand and no longer see it as a weakness. This watch has become my favorite to wear in my collection, the titanium is incredibly comfortable and I never get tired of staring at the dial:
> 
> View attachment 13184969


It looks great. As far as the short hand I can't figure out why they did that. It was right on the SARX033.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone found a clasp with micro adjustments that will fit the bracelet?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

A bit late to the party but here I am. Magnificent piece.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Finally I'm in the party as well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofmiddle (Jul 14, 2018)

my 057


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

we want the sarb033 back!


----------



## Jarso (Aug 10, 2018)

citeneko said:


> I noticed now two half links , one each at ends of the bracelet. I would be afraid to remove them because they connect to the clasp links and those have no arrows on them.


I gathered the courage and used the hammer... Half links are safe to remove. There is same pin and collar system (collar in the center link), even if there is no arrow. Now the fit is perfect!

edit. Please notice that there is two half links and two 1/3 links, 1/3 links are connected to clasp. Do not try to remove 1/3 links!!



























Those who are thinking if the watch is too big for you, there is couple of pictures in my small 16.5cm (6,5 inch) wrist.

I think its too big (for me) to be "traditional dress watch", but its perfect for everyday use and business meetings.



























/Jarkko


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I had to see a SARX055 in person. It is amazing. But I've decided to sell mine. It is listed in the for sale section of the forum.

My apologies if this mention is against any rules. I thought it would be helpful to other readers of this thread.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

057 says hi to all










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thinking about buying one of these. The lack of micro adjusting in the clasp gives me a bit of pause. 

How is the diashield holding up? 

Also for those that sold their 055, why did you?


----------



## oliver37 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just picked up a SARX057 at Tokyo Narita airport, of all places. One of the duty free shops had a good Seiko section (including a number of GS models), and this watch, with its very, very, very black dial practically jumped out at me. I didn't go there looking for any model in particular, but again, this one popped.

I don't consider myself a collector, but I do have about 12 watches, exclusively from the Seiko (with one Orient) and Rolex (with one Tudor) families. I am drawn to both almost equally, as both are very finely focused on what they do, manage their respective brands quite carefully (though in Seiko's case, the brand strategy is a bit mysterious, at least to an American), and, at the end of the day, provide tools to serve specific purposes. And of course both make their own movements.

Anyway, I would like to say that the black dial on this watch is unlike anything I have ever seen. To answer one of the questions in this thread, to me it appears to be a matte finish, and combined with a very good anti reflective coating, it makes the dial face almost completely disappear. So I don't think "black" adequately describes the dial color - it is just *not there*, almost as if you're staring through the watch and into outer space. This effectively leaves only the indices, hands, and logos floating in...nothing. It is, by far, the most legible dial I have, at any angle.

Someone asked about the color of the titanium. It is darker than steel overall, but hard to discern from certain angles. Here are a few shots of the SARX, another Seiko steel watch, and a Rolex steel watch so that you can see.









In taking these shots, I learned that Rolex steel is lighter in color than Seiko steel, at least on my SARX015. So the comparison between titanium and a Seiko steel watch might be less stark that the comparison involving another brand.









Here are a few images of the SARX057 and its glorious, superblack dial.






























I'll save this one for last because it highlights the differences between a "normal" black dial and this incredible SARX057's black dial. I never considered the SARX015 hard to read, or a watch with excessive glare, but seen side by side with the 057, the contrast is notable.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Hi -- here's my first Seiko Forum post.

SARX055, newly on blue perlon. Great watch. My only knock is that the beautiful titanium bracelet catches too many wrist hairs for my liking. I bought a SBDC063 on bracelet at the same time and that one is, for me, much more comfortable.

Wish the bracelet were an option for the SARX, but have tried a number of alternative straps and have come up with 3 combos that I like, including the perlon.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

P.S. Re the above, does anyone know if the SARX057 bracelet is the same as the SARX055 bracelet? I assume they probably are, in which case I would probably get the SARX035 instead of the 057, simply because I know that the 055/057 bracelet doesn't work for me. From my understanding the SARX035 & 057 are more or less identical aside from steel vs titanium and what appears to be a slightly different bracelet design, beyond the metal (though if this isn't the case, let me know :- )


----------



## timeskip (Mar 21, 2016)

I stopped by Akihabara in Japan a few days ago planning to get the SARX045 and saw that they had the SARX055. I tried on both and couldn't resist the 055. That and the fact that it was tax free and had a 7% discount for using a Visa credit had me sold! I can't stop checking the time every hour to glance at the dial...


----------



## timeskip (Mar 21, 2016)

Oops double post! Sorry, was from my phone


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

this watch is cool but is way too big for what it is.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> this watch is cool but is way too big for what it is.


+1. If this, or the SJE073 for that matter, were 37mm, I'd buy one without delay.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

timeskip said:


> I stopped by Akihabara in Japan a few days ago planning to get the SARX045 and saw that they had the SARX055. I tried on both and couldn't resist the 055. That and the fact that it was tax free and had a 7% discount for using a Visa credit had me sold! I can't stop checking the time every hour to glance at the dial...
> 
> View attachment 13555361


Beautiful natural light shot.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> this watch is cool but is way too big for what it is.





jamaha said:


> +1. If this, or the SJE073 for that matter, were 37mm, I'd buy one without delay.


Different strokes for different folks :- ) I think the SARX055 is beautiful, and almost the perfect watch.... if it were only a bit bigger... ;- )


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jamaha said:


> +1. If this, or the SJE073 for that matter, were 37mm, I'd buy one without delay.


sad that we lost the 37-39mm seikos 
there is no more Seikos in this range.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Different strokes for different folks :- ) I think the SARX055 is beautiful, and almost the perfect watch.... if it were only a bit bigger... ;- )


I 100% agree that's it's beautiful. I just want them to make two sizes! Is that so much to ask? The Swiss do it for tons of different watches. Seiko even does it for the SKX. But for all Seiko's new mechanical dress watches, it's 40mm+ or GTFO.


----------



## PapiEmi (Oct 26, 2018)

Anyone who has the 055/057 can tell me the meassure of the dial/cristal in this watch?

I don't have a way to test it nearby, so I can compare with some other I have how will it look on my wrist by knowing this.

Thank you!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

WOO
This watch is just beautiful !


----------



## rhythmxyz (Dec 25, 2018)

Hello for the sarx 055 owner
Does sarx055 easily get scratch when already have Dia shield from seiko?

How do you think wear this sarx055 with suit? Better with bracelet or change to strap?

Do you think the movement in sarx055 can be reliable accurate for daily use? And can it reliable in toughness let say 20 to 30 years of use compared to Eta movement?

It's my first watch that cost a lot for me and I'm sorry for a lot of question since I'm comparing it with a few of Swiss watch like ball fireman victory and pre owned longines master collection.. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

rhythmxyz said:


> Hello for the sarx 055 owner


Don't have it, but have other similar Seikos.



rhythmxyz said:


> Does sarx055 easily get scratch when already have Dia shield from seiko?


Maybe not particularly easily, but the material can and will still scratch. Depends on how carefully you treat it.



rhythmxyz said:


> How do you think wear this sarx055 with suit? Better with bracelet or change to strap?


Depends on how formal you want it. You can wear it on the bracelet if you want to go for a smart, dynamic and a bit sporty look. If you want very formal, you'd probably have to switch to leather.



rhythmxyz said:


> Do you think the movement in sarx055 can be reliable accurate for daily use? And can it reliable in toughness let say 20 to 30 years of use compared to Eta movement?


Sure the movement can be reliable for daily use. Accurate - well, if that is very important for you, Quartz (especially HAQ or a radio-assisted model) would be the better choice. I don't think it will fare worse than a comparably priced ETA over the long run, but if you want a 20-30 year life (especially without major service inbetween) the more entry-level auto movements may not be your best choice. I think high quality quartz might be more interesting in that case. Still requires battery changes, but they are fairly cheap compared to a full revision of a mechanic movement. Over 20-30 years, an auto movement is quite likely to require servicing.


----------



## pugman (Aug 20, 2014)

Well said.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



pugman said:


> Well said (nuru).


I'm with him! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

This is a damn beautiful watch, but owning a number of SARB's, I cant bring myself to pay the asking. Seiko's plan to make 6r15 movement the middle of the range and 4r35 the low end makes sense, for long time seiko fans its the end of a great era of great value watches. at 700 dollars(600 euros) id have this in a second. at 1k, with 6r15 movement, the value simply is not there. will sell well with new seiko fans, not so much for older fans, particularly SARB owners.


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> this watch is cool but is way too big for what it is.


Agreed. Lovely look but at 38mm it would be a stunner.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Great thread, appreciated all the pictures.

The white dial certainly is the show stopper but the black dial is what draws me into the presage series especially as it seems like a great upscale version of the sarb33. Haven't bonded with my 33 even after trying really hard to like it.

I have been wanting a GS sgbx 261but the lower cost and titanium-ness of the sarx057 is tempting. Just a matter of if a 41mm works on my wrist.



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

wilson_smyth said:


> This is a damn beautiful watch, but owning a number of SARB's, I cant bring myself to pay the asking. Seiko's plan to make 6r15 movement the middle of the range and 4r35 the low end makes sense, for long time seiko fans its the end of a great era of great value watches. at 700 dollars(600 euros) id have this in a second. at 1k, with 6r15 movement, the value simply is not there. will sell well with new seiko fans, not so much for older fans, particularly SARB owners.


I think Seiko is planning to move more of their models into this mid-tier range that we see their presage line up sits in.

I may be the minority but I was so underwhelmed by the sarb33 that I'd be very happy to pay the extra for just better everything (except movement in this case).

I think the value offered by the sarb series will likely not be replicated in their future models.

What we can agree with is that not much can beat the sarb for value.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

oliver37 said:


> Hi everyone, I just picked up a SARX057 at Tokyo Narita airport, of all places. One of the duty free shops had a good Seiko section (including a number of GS models), and this watch, with its very, very, very black dial practically jumped out at me. I didn't go there looking for any model in particular, but again, this one popped.


I bought my SARX055 at Narita as well (Oct18). Not black (they didn't have one there to see at the time), but love the white "frost" dial. The watch is even running perfect - gains about +3 during the day, and loses -3 crown down at night - so it appears I don't need a more expensive movement ;-) I have a GS as well, and cannot tell any difference in the quality of finish (hands, dial, case). Love the titanium.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

das997 said:


> I have a GS as well, and cannot tell any difference in the quality of finish (hands, dial, case).


Oh Boy, you need to start looking at your GS much more closely

Which model you have, btw?


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I recently purchased the Presage SRPC97J1, "Fuyugeshiki" and then later the corresponding power reserve model and the matching ladies for my wife. I could not justify the extra for the titanium case, bracelet, and the better movement.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Back on the Titanium to match my new Ti pocketknife. 
Digging the blue seconds hand in this pic.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally...


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

I have been considering the sarx033, but really like the dial and that all hands are not blue on the sarx055.
Can anyone tell me or do they have a side by side pic, I'm concerned that the titanium is more "gun metal" gray color on the bracelet?
Also, does anyone not like the fact that the bracelet on the sarx055 is not polished on the sides? Does it look right next to the highly polished sides of the case, and what is with the little "dot" on each link on the side of the bracelet, that I see in pics.
The last question I have has anyone been charged "duty or import fees" to the US ordering from gnomon due to it being over $800?

TIA,
Joe


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Dupl post


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Bosman said:


> I have been considering the sarx033, but really like the dial and that all hands are not blue on the sarx055.
> Can anyone tell me or do they have a side by side pic, I'm concerned that the titanium is more "gun metal" gray color on the bracelet?
> Also, does anyone not like the fact that the bracelet on the sarx055 is not polished on the sides? Does it look right next to the highly polished sides of the case, and what is with the little "dot" on each link on the side of the bracelet, that I see in pics.
> The last question I have has anyone been charged "duty or import fees" to the US ordering from gnomon due to it being over $800?
> ...


I prefer the silver hands on the 055 vs the blue hands on the 033. Insofar as the brushed side of bracelet links, I did not notice until I read this. Think of it as a continuation of the top of the brushed top of the lugs on the watch case.

So far no import duties, but I just got my 055 a couple of weeks ago. I had ordered something early last year, that came via DHL and they sent a bill for import duties, plus a service fee of their own. I now avoid places that ship international via DHL.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Dupe


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

jkingrph said:


> I prefer the silver hands on the 055 vs the blue hands on the 033. Insofar as the brushed side of bracelet links, I did not notice until I read this. Think of it as a continuation of the top of the brushed top of the lugs on the watch case.
> 
> So far no import duties, but I just got my 055 a couple of weeks ago. I had ordered something early last year, that came via DHL and they sent a bill for import duties, plus a service fee of their own. I now avoid places that ship international via DHL.


How much was the item and how much were the fees if I may ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

oliver37 said:


> Hi everyone, I just picked up a SARX057 at Tokyo Narita airport, of all places. One of the duty free shops had a good Seiko section (including a number of GS models), and this watch, with its very, very, very black dial practically jumped out at me. I didn't go there looking for any model in particular, but again, this one popped.
> 
> I don't consider myself a collector, but I do have about 12 watches, exclusively from the Seiko (with one Orient) and Rolex (with one Tudor) families. I am drawn to both almost equally, as both are very finely focused on what they do, manage their respective brands quite carefully (though in Seiko's case, the brand strategy is a bit mysterious, at least to an American), and, at the end of the day, provide tools to serve specific purposes. And of course both make their own movements.
> 
> ...


In your pics the sarx057 looks much bigger than your sarx015, but the specs show them as nearly the same size 40.5 vs 40, is it just the pics? Or does the sarx057 seem larger?


----------



## oliver37 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bosman said:


> In your pics the sarx057 looks much bigger than your sarx015, but the specs show them as nearly the same size 40.5 vs 40, is it just the pics? Or does the sarx057 seem larger?


You know, you're not wrong about those pics - it looks huge for some reason! Here are a few more shots. The SARX057 is similar in size to the SARX015 and wears about the same. Technically, I think the 057 is slightly thinner yet larger diameter, but it's hard to tell on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oliver37 (Jan 4, 2015)

das997 said:


> I bought my SARX055 at Narita as well (Oct18). Not black (they didn't have one there to see at the time), but love the white "frost" dial. The watch is even running perfect - gains about +3 during the day, and loses -3 crown down at night - so it appears I don't need a more expensive movement ;-) I have a GS as well, and cannot tell any difference in the quality of finish (hands, dial, case). Love the titanium.


I think you were there just a couple weeks after I was! Maybe I took the last black one  I also have a GS and agree, the finishing quality is extremely close.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

oliver37 said:


> You know, you're not wrong about those pics - it looks huge for some reason! Here are a few more shots. The SARX057 is similar in size to the SARX015 and wears about the same. Technically, I think the 057 is slightly thinner yet larger diameter, but it's hard to tell on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks, those pics look much truer to size!! Also, I assume from you pics the titanium is not "gun metal" color at all, correct? In some pics it appears very dark. Does it bother you that the sides of the bracelet are not polished to "match the sides of the case?
Thank you and thanks for the additional pics!!


----------



## oliver37 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bosman said:


> Many thanks, those pics look much truer to size!! Also, I assume from you pics the titanium is not "gun metal" color at all, correct? In some pics it appears very dark. Does it bother you that the sides of the bracelet are not polished to "match the sides of the case?
> Thank you and thanks for the additional pics!!


No problem. I never noticed the brushed bracelet sides until you mentioned it, so I guess that is an answer! I don't mind it. The overall color is darker than steel, but not a lot (you almost need a steel watch next to it to see the difference). I love the color.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

I think at this point I'm leaning sarx033, while I like the fact that the sarx055 only has the minute hand blued and love the frost dial, I don't think I can unsee the short hands, and the fact that side of the bracelet is not polished to match the case.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Bosman said:


> How much was the item and how much were the fees if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid 958 fron seiyajapan. Shipping was free and came post office. No fees involved. When I mentioned DHL that was over a year ago, and I do not remember what the item was, but they did send an invoice for "customs fees" plus their service charge for prepaying the customs fees, hence my dislike for DHL, If customs fees had been required, and I honestly have doubts, I would have gladly paid, but an extra fee for their service, no!


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Bosman said:


> I think at this point I'm leaning sarx033, while I like the fact that the sarx055 only has the minute hand blued and love the frost dial, I don't think I can unsee the short hands, and the fact that side of the bracelet is not polished to match the case.


I just compared an 033 with an 055. The top of the outer portion of the links, as well as the sides are highly polished on the 033, matching the case. inner portion of links are brushed. On the 055 the reverse is true, outer portion of links including sides are brushed, inner portion is polished, The brushing matches the top of the lugs.

The difference is really noticeable if comparing side by side, when wearing I pay no attention, and am currently wearing another brand that has all parts of the bracelet highly polished and really do not see the sides.

The titanium is a slightly darker "color' silver than the stainless steel, really more attractive than the stainless in my eyes.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

Bosman said:


> How much was the item and how much were the fees if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid 958 fron seiyajapan. Shipping was free and came post office. No fees involved. When I mentioned DHL that was over a year ago, and I do not remember what the item was, but they did send an invoice for "customs fees" plus their service charge for prepaying the customs fees, hence my dislike for DHL, If customs fees had been required, and I honestly have doubts, I would have gladly paid, but an extra fee for their service, no!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bosman said:


> I think at this point I'm leaning sarx033, while I like the fact that the sarx055 only has the minute hand blued and love the frost dial, I don't think I can unsee the short hands, and the fact that side of the bracelet is not polished to match the case.


i just got one. contrast between matte off-white dial and blue hands did it for me but planning on getting 55 as well


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

. 


I also paid US$958 from seiyajapan. It shipped EMS and as "almost" always, no import customs fees. (I think Seiya-san writes "Horological Equipment" as the description.)


The one carrier that I always seem to get dinged by is DHL. I avoid DHL! :-d


- Thomas


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

> The one carrier that I always seem to get dinged by is DHL. I avoid DHL!


So it's not just me and DHL. If I should get a statement from them, I think I shall demand written proof that customs are accessing fees, and that they paid customs in my behalf.


----------



## nams134 (Aug 19, 2017)

SARX055 is just a "Presage" with 6R15 movement running at pedestrian slow 21k and 45hr pwr. $1000 is definitely not worth the dial and titanium hype... simple as that. Get the factsright - "It aint snowflake"! you better save for the GS SF spring drive. 
On the other hand 6R24 series with 28k movements with urushi craftmanship dials are worth $1000.

2019 we have arita porcelain dials with $3k asking price again with "Presage" written on it ... just unbelievable! I hate the word Presage written on these watches since it makes me think of available $300 non-prestige dials and watches. for all prestige line they should stop calling it presage.


----------



## nams134 (Aug 19, 2017)

SARX055 is just a "Presage" with 6R15 movement running at pedestrian slow 21k and 45hr pwr. $1000 is definitely not worth the dial and titanium hype... simple as that. Get the factsright - "It aint snowflake"! you better save for the GS SF spring drive. 
On the other hand 6R24 series with 28k movements with urushi craftmanship dials are worth $1000.

2019 we have arita porcelain dials with $3k asking price again with "Presage" written on it ... just unbelievable! I hate the word Presage written on these watches since it makes me think of available $300 non-prestige dials and watches. for all prestige line they should stop calling it presage.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

On a Nick Mankey Designs Hook Strap.


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

^ The Trap combo looking surprisingly good.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

o|Double post.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

SG02WRX said:


> ^ The Trap combo looking surprisingly good.


Thanks, I totally agree. I purchased the strap for another watch and it just didn't work so for fun I put it on the SARX & thought, 'Hey, that actually looks pretty good.'

I highly recommend the strap, btw. Super comfortable, MiUSA to order and fast delivery.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Messing with the macro lens.


----------



## noobiee (Aug 2, 2013)

Just gotten this and i am in love with the dial.. it is truly one of a kind


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I am consolidating my collection and I would like to get a Tudor Black Bay 36 or 41 in a blue dial. To get it, the place in my watch box that it would replace would be the one occupied by the SARX055.
But, I've been wearing the SARX055 this week and.. it's just too hard to let go.

Positive points:

* The dial (can't get anything like this anywhere except from Grand Seiko and the washi texture is distinctly Japanese
* The titanium - the bracelet is just amazing and there are Swiss watches using titanium that go for double the price (at least)
* The crystal - flat and AR treated, it completely disappears at most angles which is exactly what you want it to do.

Negative points:

* The 6R15D movement - I'm really not a fan of this one, which I think is inferior to what ETA, Sellita and Miyota offers in watches of a similar price. But I've been timing the watch for the past few days and it's pulling this on me:


----------



## NotAMomentToLose (Oct 7, 2016)

The twins, getting ready for Casual Friday:


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

got my sarx057 in Monday and been wearing it all week. It’s a wonderful elegant watch that ticked all the boxes and then some


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Just got my SARX 055. I was never really interested in any of the Presage watches until recently. Something just clicked and when I saw this one in titanium with that dial and that case and bracelet finishing, I had to get one. It does not disappoint! What a beauty.

The finishing on this thing is right up there with the best I have, including Omega and Tudor, which I didn’t think was possible. It beats my Longines! (Except for the movement of course, which obviously is what keeps this watch in the price range it’s in) What a bargain. This is motivating me to start looking at GS now, which I had never considered seriously before…


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Heinekin_Skywalker said:


> got my sarx057 in Monday and been wearing it all week. It’s a wonderful elegant watch that ticked all the boxes and then some
> View attachment 16778793
> 
> View attachment 16778795
> ...


Mate that black dial is so inky black and looks great. I also love the polished titanium case with nice sharp lines.


----------

